# First Trip to Hawaii for East coasters...



## Davey54321 (Mar 1, 2008)

We are hoping to travel to Hawaii during the summer 2009 with our (then) 9 year old daughter. We want to stay for at least 2 weeks due to the travel distance/time involved, and want to see as much and as many islands as possible in Hawaii. We were thinking of doing a 1 week stay at an Oahu resort such as Marriott Ko'Olina and adding to that a cruise of some of the other islands (Maui, Kauai). 

For those of you tried and true Hawaii travelers, does this plan make sense and is it doable? (Just put a question into exchange board as to our chances of exchanging into Marriott Ko'Olina resort...) Thanks in advance to all for your help!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 1, 2008)

First, having just returned from St. Maarten to Los Angeles (20 hr commute), I highly recommend stopping overnight in a Los Angeles hotel like Marriott Courtyard (airport shuttle provided), to rest up before catching flight to Oahu (five hours); especially with a 9yr old.  

Your plan seems logical to see the three main islands; although personally we love Maui and Kauai and avoid Oahu; however for your first visit it is reasonable and there is plenty to visit.  Good luck!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 1, 2008)

We've flown from the East coast to Hawaii.  It is a tough flight, but worth it.  Don't know if I'd stop mid way or not--we wanted to get to Hawaii.  

Two weeks is an excellent choice.  

I'd consider spending a few days on Oahu--not a full week.  Roberts of Hawaii gives excellent all day tours of the island.  Then I believe I'd spend the rest of the trip on Maui or Kauai.

The trip back is much worse, partly because you are leaving paradise (I've seen people with tears in their eyes when leaving) and because it is an all night trip.  It takes us the better part of a week to recover from the red eye trip.

Don't worry--after seeing Hawaii once you will be back. 

Aloha,  Sterling


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 1, 2008)

I live in Ohio.  The commute out doesn't seem bad because you're moving with the sun.  We always take the layover in Salt Lake City, which is nice to stretch your legs and get a bite to eat.  I would definitely plan to arrive in the early afternoon, if possible, because the sun helps keep your energy up.  Once the sun sets, the time change hits with a thud.  Expect to collapse into bed at 9pm (which is 2-3am Eastern time).  Then you can rise pre-dawn with the rest of the tourists.   

I'm not sure it's realistic or wise to try and see as many of the islands as possible on one visit.  Each island has its own rhythm that you can't experience with brief day visits.  Flying is a major hassle because you have to return the rental car and go through security, then wait around til check-in time (usually 3 or 4pm).  I know you mentioned a cruise, and I can appreciate the appeal of not having to pack up and move to a different hotel all the time, but I really believe immersing yourself in the culture is more satisfying.   Eat in the local restaurants, listen to the roosters crowing in the morning, watch the sun set over the Pacific...

Personally, I'd focus on two islands max.  Oahu is nice for East Coasters who are used to the pace of a big city.  For folks from small towns, the traffic and crowds can be jarring.  Of course, you don't have to stay in Waikiki.  Other locations are much more remote and less crowded.  It's up to you. 

I'd also book Oahu first and the slower paced island second.  Flip flopping can be jarring.  Nothing like going from sipping coffee on your ocean front lanai to battling a traffic jam in Oahu.

Maui, by far, is my favorite island because it strikes a nice balance between touristy things and off the beaten path activities.  I think Kaanapali Beach is great for kids because it's beautiful yet has plenty of activities.  Most hotels host kids clubs where kids can meet other kids their own age.  Great snorkeling is outside of most hotels. You'll miss the whales in the summer, but you'll see plenty of turtles and dolphins.  And you can take day trips to Molokai or Lanai from Maui without having to pack up. 

Kauai is gorgeous, but unless your daughter is into nature and hiking and can amuse herself, it seems to me to be more of a couples or nature lovers place.

Big Island has a nice mix of things, but it's, um, big.  You'll spend hours each day driving to various places, such as the volcano park, which can be an energy drain for some people. 

The commute back to the East Coast is horrific, esp if you're in coach.  It probably won't be as bad for a 9 year old because she'll fit more comfortably in the chairs.  But for adults, the red eye is a nightmare.  If you can build a layover into your itinerary in L.A. or Salt Lake City, do it. 

FYI, a lot of people don't realize that a lot of airlines will allow you to fly into one island and out from another on the same round-trip itinerary.  So if you fly into Oahu, you might not have to return to Oahu to fly home.  I usually fly into Oahu and then home from Maui.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 1, 2008)

We travel from Detroit (about 1.5 hour shorter flying time than you) with our 2 boys every other summer.  We've been doing this since then were 6 & 3 years old.  Yep, imagine that looooooooooong flight with a 3 year old.  Actually, it was fine, just realize when they are that young you will be the entertainment for 12+ hours and get a good night sleep before you go!  But a 9 year old.......should be no problem.  Our kids understand that it will be one solid day of travel, so they need to bring along enough for the plane to keep them.

*I wouldn't make an overnight stop on the West Coast. * We feel (and the kids feel) we would rather just suck it up for a long, full day of travelling and GET THERE and be done with it.  By the time you would pick up your luggage, get to a hotel in LA or wherever and check in, get settled, etc. you could have been almost all the way to Hawaii!  Any when you're juggling kids and their luggage.....too much hassle.  

Typically *going* from the Eastern U.S., you will leave in the morning and arrive in Hawaii in the afternoon (Hawaiian time) which will give you a chance to check in and then go for a swim, get some easy dinner (this is when room service or food by the pool is worth the $$$) and pass out in your beds.   
Coming home, take an evening flight and sleep overnight and arrive home in the morning.  On the ride home, we let the kids watch movies as late as they want (well, now that they're 12 & 9) on the plane.  It's vacation after all!  

As for what island......it depends what your family is looking for in a vacation.  Oahu would make an excellent first stop.  You can get off the plane there and check in without needing another interisland (which can be slightly confusing for your first trip, but not a big deal).  Every kid (yes, even girls) should see Pearl Harbor.  Try to rent some movies or documentaries or do some reading before hand so she understands the history of what she's seeing.   Oahu has enough to keep you busy for a week......you can do "big city" things OR rural, isolated things.

Go to the library or bookstore and find the "Revealed" books by Andrew Doughty and Harriett Friedman of Wizard Publishing (Big Island Revealed, Maui Revealed, The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook.....   www.wizardpub.com) Then look through them and see what fits *your family*.
We, as a family, love Kauai for its rural nature, excellent hiking, secluded beaches, etc.  But I know it would be other peoples' hell on earth for the same reasons, plus its lack of shopping and non-focus on restaurants.  But we're people that are more likely to grill some fresh fish or steaks at the condo grills than go out to eat.  If your daughter likes to hook up with other kids to play with, she might not find the secluded beaches of Kauai that much fun.

My boys (9 & 12 this past summer) loved Maui for its beaches in the Waimea/Makena area, great boogie boarding in the summer, easy snorkelling from shore (Maui has way better coral than Kauai because it is a lot further south), and the chance to make friends at literally every beach with other kids.  What we didn't like was the feeling that tourism had taken over much of the island and the crowds/traffic, long waits at restaurants, generally expensive dining.  Hiking on Maui was not nearly as good as Kauai.  Maui is also pretty dang windy!

Hawaii (the Big Island) is big.......plan to do a lot of driving if you want to see a good bit of it.  We've been there because the boys had to see the volcano (being boys) and that was a total thrill because at the time we were able to walk right up to flowing lava (literally at our toes).  But I'm not sure I would return there with kids because I hate to have them spend their vacation in the backseat of a car driving around.  The other islands are much more compact and thus much more family-friendly.

But anyway, don't take me word for it, *READ UP! * I would absolutely agree to just pick 2 islands and spend a week on each. You will be happy to truly get a feel for the islands, and you will be able to slip into "Aloha Time" and enjoy your family trip. Cruises really won't give you a true taste of any island, just a tourist view of ports.  Don't waste your time and money.


----------



## pharmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I can recommend highly the direct flight on Continental from Newark to Honolulu, we always upgrade to Business/first and the trip is pleasant.  We go to KoOlina a gorgeous resort with beautiful natural scenery.  Nice to stay there and see oahu, pearl harbor, North Shore and take a trip to honolulu for a day (too crowded for us and a city), waikiki beach, visit the historical palace in town, great museums, etc  
We prefer to go direct to Honolulu airport (on oahu) and not take another flight that same day to another island - makes for a very loooong trip from NJ

After a week on oahu and being acclimated to hawaiian time, then we go to one other island,  maui is nice but most hotels and timeshares are in a hotel dense area unlike KoOlina.  If you go to maui, trip out to hotels from airport is about 30 min - same as trip from Honolulu airport to KoOlina.  If you stay in Maui be sure to take trips out to see areas away from hotels - road to hana is nice but long, we rent someplace in hana and go back the next day

For us kaui is beautiful but smaller and we wouldn't want to spend an entire week there again


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 1, 2008)

*another vote for no layout going out.*

Another vote for no layover going out.  We flew from Phila to HNL last year.  Stop in PHX to change planes only.  It was nice getting to Oahu when it was light outside.  We did crash around 9 pm Hawaiian time.  

We did Honulu the first night and (diamond head) next day, then checked into KoOlina.  From KoOlina did day trips to Pearl Harbor (must see) and the Polynesian Cultural Center (another must see in our book).

This year - we are doing same thing.  A week and a day worked ok for us last year, and doing the same this year due to work committments.

Flight wasn't that bad going out.  Just make sure you pack lots of things to amuse them.  Portable DVD players are excellent.

Aloha.


----------



## tombo (Mar 1, 2008)

I am sitting in my condo in Kauai for day 8 typing this. I flew in from Atlanta and it was 20 hours from when we left until I got to my room. It was horrible and I am dreading the return flight looming only 2 days away. Don't be mistaken it is a long, bad day for adults.  I am sure it is worse for kids. 

This is my second trip to Hawaii with the last being a decade ago. I swore after the last trip that I would never come back unless I could stay 2 weeks. Well I got weak in only a decade and came for 9 days by convincing myself it wouldn't be bad because I was upgrading to first class this time. It is much  better in first class, but still a long miserable day. I will be in St Maarten (4 hour flight) next year and the caribbean will be my destination for the next decade or so until my memory of the flight subsides. It is like they say, if a  woman's memory of the pain of child birth stayed vivid, most women would only have one child. 

Having said all that, the islands are beautiful and Kauai is my favorite followed by Maui. I would spend 3 days max (probably 2) on Oahu. Do the Robert's tour and see Pearl Harbor, the north shore surfing and big waves, Dole pinapple plantation, and don't miss snorkeling at Hanamenau Bay (spelling?) , and maybe a hike to the top of diamond head crater and 1/2 day swimming on Wakiki Beach and get the heck out of there.  I watched the local stations every morning and the traffic upadates and live views looked like Washington DC traffic, 6 lanes each way and bumper to bumper. 

Buy a book on the islands (Kauai Revealed for example) and study it before arriving. Since I have prviously been to Oahu and Maui, we are spending the whole 9 days on Kauai and I am afraid it won't be enough. A car rental is a must, and a 4 wheel drive will get you access to some beaches and trails that others won't see. We rented a soft top Jeep and you can let the top down (instant convertible) or put it up as desired. The grand Ccanyon of the Pacific to me was prettier than the real grand canyon. A boat tour of the Napali coast wtching whales and spinner dolphins and Helicopter trips over the whole island are must do's! Several Lua's on the Island (we enjoyed the Smith's Family Luau). Book the Hindu temople way in advance as they only give the tour once a week. Book a window table for sunset at the Beach House Restaurant far in advance also for a great meal and the best view of the sunset on the island. We have been sightseeing beach after beach, waterfall after waterfall,mountain view after mountain view, and there is still more to do after 7 days here. I wish I had 2 full weeks for this Island because after you have seen everything you can go spend a relaxing day at your favorite beaches you have found. The beaches here are beautiful and they vary from huge waves to calm as a bathtub. This is the Island where they filmed Bali Hai, Jurrasic Park, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Fantasy Island, and many many more. The reason is because of the sheer beauty of this Island. 

If I was to choose it would be 3 days on Oahu,  7 days on Maui, and 7 days on Kauai (plus you can get cheaper rooms by booking for a week). Take your 2 weeks off, add 3 days and you won't be disappointed. If you can only get 2 weeks off, give Oahu 2 days and 6 each for Maui and Kaui. 

I enjoying my last 2 days in paradise and getting ready to pay the price for being here, that miserable 2 days home (leave here Monday at 11am, get to Atlanta Tuesday at 8am). I love Kauai and Maui but it will probably be at least another decade before I plan this trip again. When I do it will be for at least 2 weeks and it will be first class seating.

Aloha,
Tom


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2008)

Regardless of how long it takes to get there, be sure to give yourself enough time to soak in the pleasures on each of the islands you visit.  When I lived in Hawaii, I can't tell you how many tourists I spoke with who were kind of shell shocked by trying to see too much at once.  It almost became a joke to ask, "Which island am I on?"

Oahu probably has the most well-known historical sites (Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, Waikiki), and the most offerings to keep a tourist busy.  If your intent is to enjoy a vacation in Hawaii, you could easily spend your entire trip on Oahu, and have every day filled to the brim with things to do.  I'd say maybe four or five days here would be about right.  You'd be able to see the sites, have some beach time, shop a little, play tourist a little, and relax enough to enjoy it.  The majority of discount coupons you'll find are for businesses on Oahu.

A few days on Kauai would be enough to see the major spots, and still appreciate the quiet beauty that makes it a very special place.

Another few days on Maui would be the same, because the mad rush of tourism there will be similar to Oahu.  After you'd taken in the major sites, the rest of your time could be spent relaxing on a beach there.

The Big Island will likely be the most time-consuming of the outer islands, since there is so much to see there, and the island is so large, you'll need several days more to see it all.  Depending on activity of the lava flows when you arrive, you may need a helicopter tour to see it right, but the Volcano National Park is a must-see all by itself.  You can fill in the rest of your time with the other sites there, and your trip will be very full.

You might want to consider flying into Honolulu and flying out of Kona or Hilo, and coordinate your time to maximize your time on the ground.  Interisland travel is semi-convenient, but time consuming.  If you plan to see more than one island, you need to factor in the travel time to get there.

Overall, just accept before you start that there is no way you can ever see Hawaii properly in such a quick trip.  Pick and choose the things you want to see most, maybe two or three things on each island.  Then plan to see other things the next time you come back.  As every visitor to the islands will tell you, there is no way you can see it all the first time you visit.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, first I must preface this by saying I LOVE to fly.  All that uninterrupted time to read, watch movies, etc., and no one at work can contact me !
We live in NC and have twice gone to Hawaii for 1 week each time and I really don't think the flight is that bad.  The first time we flew to Atlanta-Dallas-then non stop to Honolulu.  3 days on Ohau (Pearl Harbor is a must), then 4 days on Maui.  Last year we flew Atlanta-LA-Maui..spent the whole week on Maui with a day trip by ferry to Molokai.  Coming back was non-stop
Maui to Atlanta.   (I don't include the little hop from Greensboro, NC-Atlanta!)
I loved the non-stop flight back...no worry about missing connecting flights -
which we almost did on the way there because LA was fogged in!
I think the key is have a good attitude about the flight.  Make it fun..books,
DVDs, Movies, snacks, naps.  And it is SO worth it once you get there. It is
otherworldly, it is so beautiful.  I can't wait to go back..just wish it weren't so expensive to fly there for us...  I would just stick to one or at most 2 islands..that way you can relax and enjoy it.  Have a great time!


----------



## debraxh (Mar 1, 2008)

For two weeks, I would pick two islands and stay a week on each.  I would not take a cruise -- my parents took one recently and I was astonished by the itinerary -- not much time on any of the islands to see anything.  Unless you just want to be on the ship for the cruise experience, I wouldn't recommend it.

Have fun planning!


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi...For a first visit, I would pretty much agree with Tom's post.  I think, especially with a 9 yr. old., there is so much history to see there...The Arizona Memorial, the Punch Bowl, the cemetery where so many of our servicemen are buried.  The site of the Pearl Harbor attack is a real history lesson in itself, and she doesn't even have to know it's a lesson. 
"Wacky-Key" is a busy place, but has much of interest...a lovely zoo, great tours of the island, so you can see a lot in one day.  I'd say it's worth at least 3 days.  Then, on to the tranquility and relaxation of Maui, or Kauai, or both. We prefer Kauai, but your child might not find as much to do there as on Maui. Kauai is much more laid back, and we're looking forward to 2 weeks there in June.  Wherever you go in the islands, it will just be a taste to draw you back.
I'm not sure about an overnight stop in LAX on a redeye return. You'd probably get there around 6 am...and sleep all day?  You'd really have your systems in a turmoil, I'd think   Whatever your plans, enjoy being in an "Aloha state of mind".  Jean


----------



## Mimi (Mar 1, 2008)

It is a long flight from NJ, but we have gone to Hawaii every summer for about 10 years now. We just grin and bear it. We always stay in timeshare--one week at a time--and always visit more than one island. During our first trip to Hawaii, we stayed over in San Francisco for a couple of days. We no longer want to delay our return to paradise--we just want to get there! Since DH and I have retired, we purchased additional timeshare weeks in order to take our kids and grandkids. Each summer we bring a different family. We are able to snag frequent flyer flights by charging everything possible on Citibank for AA and Chase for Continental and United. In 2009, we have two trips planned, one in January and the other in July. I am hoping to fiinally see some whales! My favorite island is Kauai, my husband loves Maui, and my sister prefers the Big Island. Each island has unique charm but aloha is found on every island. This summer we will spend 2 weeks on Oahu (thanks to Trading Places) before our daughter and grandkids arrive. Then our family will be together for three more weeks at Pono Kai, Maui Schooner and Kona Coast II. We are blessed!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 1, 2008)

We fly out of Orlando or Tampa and have never done a layover. I take one Ambien on the way over and one on the way back. Have done it without and it's no fun. We stay at least three weeks.


----------



## dive-in (Mar 1, 2008)

*Stop in LA!!*

I agree w/Cathy.  I'm a strong proponent of stopping in LAX on the way out.  IMHO, what use is it to get there if you are too tired to do anything the first day or two.  

DW and I have made four trips from Raleigh/Durham, NC, two without kids and two with them.  The kids were 5 and 8 on one trip and 7 and 10 on the other.  The worst trip I've been on was when we spent a long day traveling, RDU-ATL-LAX(delay)-OGG.  On the other three, we've either stopped in Dallas or LAX.  Always a stopover w/kids.  I really liked the stopover in LA.  The stopover means you can take an afternoon flight, rest up and take a morning or afternoon flight to the islands after a restful night.  You get some adjustment to the timezones, too.  If you have the option of getting the NS from Newark to HNL, I would consider that.  

The flight home is worse than going for me because I can't sleep on planes.  I'm still waiting for that first-class flight when I can actually recline some.    NEVER go through LAX on the way back.  Try to get as far east as you can.  A trick that worked for us is to reserve the aisle seats in the middle (assuming 3 seats in the middle) on the way home so the children (or you  ) have some room to lie down. 

We've always done at least 10 days.  Kauai is our favorite and where we've spent the most time.  If you go to Maui, go there first.  Spend a few days in a B&B in the upcountry around Kula.  Then get up for the sunrise your first day there while you are still a little jet lagged.  Staying in Kula will cut a couple of hours off the trip. It's also gets you on the Road to Hana sooner.  Kauai is always second for us.  We like hitting Oahu on the way home.  Take an early morning flight from Kauai, go to Pearl Harbor and Waikiki, grab a late lunch or early dinner and come one.


----------



## auntdef (Mar 2, 2008)

If you don't expect to be back in Hawaii for some years then I sugggest 3 days on Oahu...Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, The Polynesian Center (w/o the Luau), Waikiki and a drive to the North shore. I would follow this with 6 days on Maui, I prefer Wailea (no timeshares though) but for a first timer I think Kaanapali is better and definitly do the obligatory Luau there (Old Lahaina). Finally, I would end with Kauai since you could hit the 'hot spots' and have  time to relax. 

We have flown direct the past few trips on CO, EWR -> HNL-> EWR and for us the direct return is better then the outbound because it is an overnight flight and we catch a few winks, therefore it doesn't seem as long. We have thought of splitting our flights up (if in coach, not 1st) and spending a few days in CA on the way there, but for now...we just want to get to Hawaii!! On the way home I would only do direct whether in first or coach.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I may be confused about terminology.

To me, "layover" means the period that you spend in the airport in between flights.  When I say I recommend a layover in Salt Lake City or L.A., I'm talking about the 1-3 hour period where you are waiting to change planes vs. flying non-stop.  I'd never recommend actually leaving the airport, getting a hotel room and continuing the journey the next day.  Blech.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 2, 2008)

A 9 year old should certainly be able to handle a full day of travelling from the East Coast to Hawaii without an overnight stop on the West Coast.   I don't think they get the "seat sore" that older folks get.  Hope for good movies on the flight and take along a DVD player if you think that will make or break you.

Things to consider for packing with kids for a long overseas flight....   

Books Books Books (hope you have a reader!)
Good old comic books (we often get the book "anthologies")
Drawing materials
Gameboy type things
Music player (iPod etc)
DVD player or laptop 
Simple craft projects (especially for a girl!)
Travel games (deck of cards, Uno, travel checkers or any other game...)
Kid-level books of crossword puzzles, word searches, sudoku.....
Mad-Libs type of games

Flights from the West Coast to Hawaii show movies, and they generally try to make at least one a family-type movie that kids can watch because there are SO many families in the summer month.  If you are lucky enough to get an inseat entertainment system on your flight, you won't hear a peep from your child the whole way.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think with travel, everything is relative.  My sister thinks flying from the east coast to Europe is a very long trip that requires more than a week stay.  On the other hand, for months I was flying from Boston to Salt Lake City with a layover in a connecting city.  It was usually 11 hours from door to door and I flew out every Sunday and returned on Friday.  

So if you and your daughter have traveled frequently, the trip may not be too long, but if travel is infrequent, then you'd probably want to adjust to whatever travel schedule fits your needs best.  In other words, if you need to stop every 2 hours for a break on a car trip, flying to Hawaii in 1 day probably would be torture.  On the other hand, if you like to just get there, no matter how long it takes, do the one day trip.

Sue


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 2, 2008)

*My two pennies...*

With a 9yr old, I'd lay over in Disneyland for a couple days, before the week in the Hawaiian timeshare 

...and if you really, really need to see more than _*one *_additional island, cruising the 2nd week sounds much better than wasting time trying to inter island flying. You pretty much waste a day with hotel checkout, airport time on both ends, car rental, etc. At least on the boat, you travel at night and get to spend the day on the next island. 

but if it were me, I'd pick only two "must see" islands, stay a week on each for a more relaxing vacation.


----------



## cp73 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Oahu & one other island*

I agree with most the posters who replied. Pick two islands and call it a day. Forget the cruise.

Oahu is a great choice and the Ko Olina is a fantastic place to stay. Stay there for a week and you will be fine. Oahu is a great island which has the most beautiful beaches of all of Hawaii. Drive around the island and see it all. Go to Waikiki for one day and at least see it and have dinner there. That will be enough there.

For your second island Kauai or Maui would be fine for your first trip. You wont go wrong with either of them. Its only personal preferences that set them apart.

If you described what your ideal vacation would be that would also help us reply to your question.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2008)

KauaiMark said:


> With a 9yr old, I'd lay over in Disneyland for a couple days, before the week in the Hawaiian timeshare



Not sure I'd suggest this.  It will most likely be hot and very crowded.  Of course, by the time you were done you would definitely appreciate Hawaii.


----------



## Davey54321 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks for all the replies and advice!*

ALOHA!
We're overwhelmed by the response our post has gotten; thanks so much for all the wonderful advice! I think we've been convinced to try the nonstop Continental flight from Newark (and pray for an upgrade to Business class). We have done flights to Aruba, LA and FLA with our daughter in the last few years so I agree that it wil probably be easier on her than on us older parents  as long as we keep her occupied (thanks for suggestions there too). I'm also rethinking the cruise idea - based upon your responses and believe we'll stick to one island besides Oahu. We will take note of all your recommendations and research the islands we do end up deciding on (Oahu and ????)  

Thanks again one and all for the great advice!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2008)

Davey, check out the "Hawaii Revealed" books by Andrew Daughty.  There is one for each of the main islands, and they're filled with TONS of things to do in the islands, written from a local islander's point of view.  Excellent investment.  You can get them at Amazon, or probably used at a bookstore near you.

Dave


----------



## auntdef (Mar 3, 2008)

*I think we've been convinced to try the nonstop Continental flight from Newark (and pray for an upgrade to Business class). *

It takes a bit more then praying for a CO business 1st upgrade to Hawaii, anywhere from $200-450 plus miles each way  .

BTW, my 15 yr old dd has been flying with us to Hawaii since she was not quite 6 (sometimes business, other times coach), didn't start complaining until she was about 13....maybe withdrawal from not being able to text for 10 hours


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 3, 2008)

A vote for at least considering an overnight stay in LA.   

Start by doing a price comparison.  I don't know how it will come out, but on some trips, I have been able to stay overnight and save money.  The savings going in two legs was enough to pay for the hotel.  Since I left LA fairly early in the morning, I got to Hawaii much earlier in the day than a straight through flight.  That made the first day in Hawaii more relaxing and that carried through for the whole trip.  

Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 3, 2008)

*Trying not to repeat....*

I agree with just about everything people have said.  I'm as used to the long flight to NJ as I guess one can be (I have family there), so plan how you'll pass the time.  For me, reading works.  I would skip the cruise because when you get into port, you don't really have a chance (or the time) to see that island well; I see visitors just poking around in the nearby shops.  All the islands are wonderful, for different reasons; that's why the "Revealed" books are so helpful.  If you stay at Ko Olina, plan your driving as much as posible to avoid rush hour, because that stretch into Honolulu is wicked!  If you stay in Waikiki itself, enjoy the shops and restaurants, but get out of Waikiki to to drive up to the North shore and enjoy the real beauty of Oahu.  Lots of people have mentioned it, but I do have to say that Pearl Harbor is very special.....don't miss it!

Don't let the long flight deter you from coming back as often as you can....Hawaii is very special!  Somedays I still marvel at my luck that I ended up here to live!


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 4, 2008)

One last thought *then I'll shut up.....*

I remember the first time we went with the kids (ages 3 & 6), sometime around the last 2 hours of the flight (a solid 17 hours of travel time) I thought "This is so stupid, there is no way I would ever take this long flight again."  

Many years and 4 trips later with the kids.......we're still making that flight and don't mind it one little bit.  So worth it!


----------



## mepiccolo (Mar 5, 2008)

Because you are from the east coast I would not recommend Oahu because if you want the big city feel you can easily go to New York, and if that is the vacation you wanted I think that's where you would go for that type of vacation.  I also strongly disagree that the most beautiful beaches are on Oahu.  The only memorable beach we saw on Oahu was the one on the military base which is only open to the public on weekends.  Other than that we couldn't wait to get to Kauai and considered our 3 days on Oahu a big disappointment (partly due to the rainy weather we had, but mostly due to how crowded everything was, the trafic, the litter, the high rises, the commercial feel everywhere you looked (Subways ON the beach, yuch!)  I live in Southern California so I'm not from a small town and I'm used to a lot of people being around so when I go to Hawaii I don't want MORE people than where I'm leaving   I also disagree that Maui and Kauai are the same.  Kauai is paradise, laid back, friendly and way more tropical than Maui.  There is more to do in Maui and the water is calmer and warmer in Maui-it is a little more of a "planned" tourist area whereas Kauai is lush and overgrown.  If I was traveling all the way from the east coast to see Hawaii my first time I would be very disappointed with Oahu.  I only flew 5 hours from California the first time I went there when I was 18 and I was disappointed, and my second trip back didn't impress me any more than that first visit.  I also think a 9 year old may not appreciate the history of what she is seeing at Pearl Harbor, and the surrounding area of Pearl City is really depressed, graffiti ridden.  When I was 18 I fell asleep during the tour...it was just way too long of a wait to get in.  I mean, remember it's a 9 year old....on vacation.  I think as an adult you appreciate more what you are seeing and have more patience to wait hours in line.


----------



## auntdef (Mar 5, 2008)

Now maybe my (at the time) 10 year old daughter is (was) very mature for her age, but she understood and was very moved by Pearl Harbor. The film touched her and she related it to 9/11 in her lifetime. She was insistent that we toss petals from our leis into the water in memory of those who perished.
She also climbed Diamond Head (with 9 stitches in her knee) and certainly didn't complain anymore then I did (the adult) ! 

Hawaii is beyond incredibly beautiful with the worlds best beaches, but it also has a facinating history (Hawaiian, American & Hawaiian American) and you should take advantage of more then just the beaches. 

The first time we went to Hawaii, we did the BI, Maui & Kauai, when we returned home everyone asked us what we thought of Pearl Harbor. I hadn't realized until then what a mistake we made (we didn't know at the time when, if ever we would be going back) not going to Oahu...our 2nd trip took care of that! On our third trip we spent 3 days at the Ihilani before moving on to Maui & Kauai for 2 weeks...... we are going back this summer and just flying thru HNL.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Well, were from the west coast*

and we go to Kauai almost every year for 2 to 3 weeks.

 In 2004 when we brought our oldest and our 3 grandkids, then 11,8.4 they had a great time. 

When we tried to take them some place to see something, they always had the same response, do we have to go?
 Can't we just stay here and swim or play ? 

I have always felt the same, if you want to do things go to Disney.

_*Going to Hawaii isn't to do, it is to be.*_

  Aloha time is the spirit of the islands, and nothing moves fast, service is average to slow.

Once you have reached the state of Aloha, you will be back.

We have been to all the other islands, they all have their own charm, deciding on your favorite is a personal choice, and you will find many assorted opinions here, so go and enjoy, and develop your own. 

jmho, 

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2008)

aliikai2 said:


> _*Going to Hawaii isn't to do, it is to be.*_



So, so true.


----------



## pharmgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

mepiccolo said:


> Because you are from the east coast I would not recommend Oahu because if you want the big city feel you can easily go to New York, and if that is the vacation you wanted I think that's where you would go for that type of vacation.  I also strongly disagree that the most beautiful beaches are on Oahu.  The only memorable beach we saw on Oahu was the one on the military base which is only open to the public on weekends.  Other than that we couldn't wait to get to Kauai and considered our 3 days on Oahu a big disappointment (partly due to the rainy weather we had, but mostly due to how crowded everything was, the trafic, the litter, the high rises, the commercial feel everywhere you looked (Subways ON the beach, yuch!)
> 
> Maybe better to substitute Honolulu in this comment above for Oahu - the island is not just the city of Honolulu.  Fantastic beaches on Oahu - try gorgeous lagoons at the Marriott KoOlina and North Shore.  Both are away from Honolulu and waikiki


----------



## alanraycole (Apr 3, 2008)

*Go For It!*

My first trip, I hit all four of the major islands because I had to see "it all." Going to Hawaii had been a life-long dream and I didn't know when I might ever be back. I am extremely glad I did it. It satisfied the itch and gave me a few new itches. 

If you dream of Hawaii as I did, live your dream. See as many islands as you are tempted to see. You may return home exhausted, but not disappointed. For someone who has never been to Hawaii, but has been dying to see it, I don't think disappointment is a possibility.

I have been back to Hawaii many times since and I have a set plan now. My favorite island, by far, is Kauai. I plan on at least two weeks per trip there. Then, I pick another island for variety's sake each trip. I have been to the Big Island and Oahu several times each. The Big Island is probably my second favorite island because it has a beauty all of its own. 

This year my add-on island was Maui. It was only the second time I visited Maui because the first time I visited it, I thought it to be the least interesting, an opinion that was reaffirmed during my latest trip. The main reason I chose it this time was to use it as a launching site to Molokai and Lanai... islands I had never seen. Technically, this means I again hopped around four islands, but only stayed on two. 

Yes, I recommend island hopping... as long as one of the islands is Kauai! Kauai is by far the most naturally beautiful. I never said Kauai was the best of everything... just the best of what counts to me... absolute beauty that offers memories that keep me smiling all year long till my next trip. Walk the trails, swim under the waterfalls, sail its seas, and sit on its sea cliffs while absorbing the life that surrounds you.


----------

